# ETH0 network problem(3C900B-COMBO)

## RickDB

I just compiled(1.4_rc1) stage3 t.bird and finally it works  :Very Happy: 

But eth0 does not work, i compiled my 3c900 into the kernel(with make menuconfig etc..)

And edited the etc/conf.d/net , i do not use dhcp and my gateway is 192.168.0.1 my gentoo's pc ip is 192.168.0.5.

And the host is 192.168.0.1 also.

Can someone maybe post how i need to configure /etc/conf.d/net and etc/hosts?

Thx in advance  :Very Happy:  ,

RickDB

----------

## pilla

How does it not work? Could you post the log messages about it? And also the net file? 

Have you started network? (/etc/init.d/net.eth0 start)

Don't forget to set your hostname. Don't forget to edit your resolv.conf.  Don't forget to eat your breakfast  :Cool: 

 *RickDB wrote:*   

> I just compiled(1.4_rc1) stage3 t.bird and finally it works 
> 
> But eth0 does not work, i compiled my 3c900 into the kernel(with make menuconfig etc..)
> 
> And edited the etc/conf.d/net , i do not use dhcp and my gateway is 192.168.0.1 my gentoo's pc ip is 192.168.0.5.
> ...

 

----------

## RickDB

I am working on to exporting the logs(no luck yet), when i run 'emerge lynx' it says:

blablabla

failed to reach network, could not resolve host   :Evil or Very Mad:  .

I will try the init.d and see if that fixes it   :Smile: 

----------

## pilla

Have you even tried to start network with /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start   ???? 

ifconfig -a will list the enabled interfaces.

 *RickDB wrote:*   

> I am working on to exporting the logs(no luck yet), when i run 'emerge lynx' it says:
> 
> blablabla
> 
> failed to reach network, could not resolve host   .
> ...

 

----------

## RickDB

Yes i have tried this it said: eth0 is already active

I copied a backup of my /etc/conf.d/net and restored the orginal now it just says host not found.

I think i need to configure the /etc/conf.d/net somehow but i can understand ip netmask and gateway etc.. only what does the alliases do ?

I am a  bit of a (gentoo) linux n0ob i understand some but not all, i edited my hosts file and resolv.conf and they are fine(i think).

hosts file = 

127.0.0.1 localhost 

192.168.0.1  Wim 

/etc/conf.d/net = 

iface_eth0="192.168.0.5 broadcast 192.168.0.255 netmask 255.255.255.0 

gateway="eth0/192.168.0.1" 

resolv.conf = 

nameserver 192.168.0.1

acording to ifconfig -a my network card is working fine (looked at code listing 10 and UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST is the same)

Edit: i just got an system error at the host Windows 2000 pro, it gave a ip adress conflict my ip was the same as his(192.168.0.1)appearently.

But according to /etc/conf.d/net its 192.168.0.5, and when i try 'emerge xmms' at gentoo it gives the error network is unreachable retrying  :Sad: 

----------

## pilla

Can you ping other hosts by using their IPs?

Like

```
ping 192.168.0.1
```

Do you have a DNS nameserver installed in 192.168.0.1? 

Have you forgotten a " in your iface_eth0? 

 *RickDB wrote:*   

> Yes i have tried this it said: eth0 is already active
> 
> I copied a backup of my /etc/conf.d/net and restored the orginal now it just says host not found.
> 
> I think i need to configure the /etc/conf.d/net somehow but i can understand ip netmask and gateway etc.. only what does the alliases do ?
> ...

 

----------

## RickDB

No i don't think there is a nameserver at the host, but with the livecd the network worked just fine i typed net-setup: my ip, netmask, gateway and dns and it worked fine.

Plus in the windowsxp that i use the nameserver and gateway settings and they work(i got inet and network and all).

I will go back to linux and try to ping and see what happens.

Ping 192.168.0.1

64 octests from 192.168.0.1 icmp_sq=1 TTL=128  Time=0.4ms

The ping time is always the same always 0.4 ms

I will check if the " is in the /etc/conf.d/net.

----------

## pilla

OK, now I think your problems is resolv.conf. Put the IPs of your DNS server there, not the gateway IP.

 *RickDB wrote:*   

> No i don't think there is a nameserver at the host, but with the livecd the network worked just fine i typed net-setup: my ip, netmask, gateway and dns and it worked fine.
> 
> Plus in the windowsxp that i use the nameserver and gateway settings and they work(i got inet and network and all).
> 
> I will go back to linux and try to ping and see what happens.
> ...

 

----------

## RickDB

Hmm my network is like this:

first router-----------> 138.*.*.*

then host ------------> 192.168.0.1 (with blackice defender intrusion defender but my ip is added, i can see the dns port prob from my pc but when i accept it then it does not work, host not found)

then to a network hub

I also think think its the resolv.conf because if i change:

nameserver

to

nameserver 192.168.0.1

it says network unreachable instead of host not found.

How can i find out my dns server, i mean at the windows pc's i just type 192.168.0.1 for dns server and then they work  :Smile: 

This is really confusing because it looks like settings are correct but it either does not connect or says host not found  :Sad: 

----------

## pilla

do you have traceroute installed in your system? Try to trace the route to some hosts outside your network using both IP and host names to see what happens.

----------

## RickDB

Hmm i don't have any traceroute programs on my pc, but when i boot with the livecd and type net-netup it setups my network(of course).

And when i go into my gentoo kernel(chroot, bin/bash)  then network works just fine.

So i can emerge and dl stuff but only when i boot with the cd and run net-setup  :Sad: , and go back to to my gentoo partition(chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash etc..)

So i dunno if that gives you any clues of how to fix this, but i think its pretty weird that with the cd it works and without the cd it doesn't.

ps: can't i install the net-setup(that one on the livecd) in the gentoo partition ?

----------

